# Has anyone heard of Frenchie's poodles?



## PoodlePossessed (Dec 8, 2015)

I decided against the breeder I had planned. I was all heartbroken, but I just found these folks. Thoughts?

Frenchies Poodles


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Cute poodles and it seems like they do health testing and love their poodles. 

I have no direct experience with them but they do provide a lot of information on their web site. My only 2 concerns is that they may not keep their dogs in the house except when they are socializing them as puppies. Most pictures of adults are outside locations. The dogs may sleep in outside kennels, which do seem to be fixed up nicely for the dogs.

Also their dogs are up to 30 inches and may be on the large size, but maybe that is what you were looking for.


----------



## PoodlePossessed (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for your thoughts Minipoo. I am getting excited again. If this works out, my new pup is red and already here.

CHINOOKS PUPPIES


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Adding to what Minipoo says I did not see anywhere that they title their dogs. To me that would be very important in order to produce a conformationally correct poodle. They did do a UKC show but no titles? Along with that they are oversized. I have no experience with them but they do seem like they care about their dogs and did all the appropriate health tests.

Edited because we both posted at the same time! I'd say before you get excited you should check out the facilities, the dogs temperaments, and make sure it is a match if you haven't done so already


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It's a start, but I find it odd that they say they do OFA Prelims. Why not OFA official hips? Send me a PM and I'd be happy to help you locate a reputable breeder near you. They're also a USDA inspected breeder which, while not a bad thing, does indicate that they are a larger kennel type operation as opposed to a smaller hobby breeder. I was a bit off put as well reading that limited registration means you agree to "spade or neuter" your dog. It's spay. Spay or neuter. Spayed or neutered.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I wouldn't go with a breeder who doesn't show in conformation and does complete health tests. I think you can do a lot better that this.


----------



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

I was surprised when I read this on their site:

_"Does the breeder show their dogs in conformation, obedience, agility etc. I my self used to but do not believe that this is a requirement for one to be a good breeder but having the knowledge of conformation is a plus those who actively compete in dog events also tend to have an overall higher commitment to the breed a fancy pedigree full of champions has no relevance to someone seeking a healthy happy puppy as a companion ask what is their goal in breeding? Is their goal consistent with your vision of an ideal pet? If they are breeding for health and temperament have them explain exactly what they mean."
_

If they feel that they don't need to do confirmation, that's a red flag to me! 

I live in the SW and have been looking for a breeder and I found someone in UT that is fantastic. She shows in confirmation, as well as agility, obedience and many other things. She only has a few dogs at a time and does ALL of the testing. We are working with her right now and I really, really like her. I'd be happy to share her info with you. Not sure how the forum rules work, if I can post here or if I need to private message that info??


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you can post openly or pm. it's your choice on something like this.


----------



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

patk said:


> you can post openly or pm. it's your choice on something like this.


Thanks for letting me know. Just wanted to be sure I wasn't breaking any rules!

So for the OP, check out Desert Reef. Karen is great.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I second Desert Reef. Wonderful, conscientious breeder!


----------



## PoodlePossessed (Dec 8, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone so much for all your thoughts! You people are wonderful.

I am not sure why I should care about conformation since I do not breed and do not show, but if you all say it is that important, I believe you.

I am checking out Desert Reef.

Thanks again.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

PoodlePossessed said:


> Thanks everyone so much for all your thoughts! You people are wonderful.
> 
> I am not sure why I should care about conformation since I do not breed and do not show, but if you all say it is that important, I believe you.
> 
> ...


If a dog is built correctly, risk for injury related to poor construction and the need for corrective surgery to repair things such as patellas and hips will be lessened. Your dog may be less likely to develop arthritis, at least any related to poor build. All these are not absolutely guaranteed, but the overall chances of your dog leading a fuller life with less discomfort can be heightened by him or her having good conformation .

Temperament is part of it too, and while nurture is highly important, thoughtful bred-in personality and ability to bounce back will also help a dog live a happier life.

The breeder recommended (like several on PF) has the ability and discipline to understand those issues and to find and pair appropriate dogs to produce well-conformed and solid-temperamented Poodles. She's not producing to fill the marketplace; she is protecting the breed through thoughtful use of dogs fully evaluated by outside parties as well.

I'm no expert but this is how I see it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodlePossessed said:


> Thanks everyone so much for all your thoughts! You people are wonderful.
> 
> I am not sure why I should care about conformation since I do not breed and do not show, but if you all say it is that important, I believe you.
> 
> ...


You do want a standard poodle, right? Not a mixed breed or another breed entirely. And since you want a poodle, I am assuming you are drawn to some of the traits the breed is known for. And probably you want a poodle companion who possesses those traits? Who looks and acts like a poodle, who will be around for many years to come, and who is of sound body and mind. 

The reason you should care about conformation is that any responsible, ethical breeder of standard poodles will be breeding for correct conformation and sound temperament. They will be breeding to maintain the "poodliness" of poodles. This is why you care about it. Because you want a healthy, sound family companion and the breeders who breed for correct conformation are most likely to provide you with this sound, healthy companion. 

Desert Reef is who I would also recommend in your area.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Desert Reef gets a LOT of good recommendations from this group. I have looked at her dogs frequently with the thought of getting one but my timing was always off. 

Another breeder in Utah that I can recommend is Heather Bryan of Prodigy Poodles in Toole, Utah. I have a boy sired by one of her dogs and my friend recently got a puppy from her that is fantastic.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Just wanted to add to what others have said about why you should care about conformation. I have three poodles, two with very good conformation, and then there's my boy Bob. I got Bob when he was 4 years old, and I don't have any information about his breeder or his pedigree, but I suspect that he is the product of a puppy mill. He certainly is put together all wrong and has about the worst conformation that I have ever seen. See the photo below for a comparison of Bob (the black boy) with my beautiful Cammie.

So why does this matter? Three reasons:

1. He has never been able to run fast and he has never had the beautiful poodle gait. Even when he was young, he could not keep up with other dogs at the dog park.

2. Now that he's old (he's 15), we are having quite a few problems with mobility. It is sad to see how hard it is for him to get around. My groomer (who is a fabulous poodle breeder) assures me that I will not have this problem with Cammie and Sam when they get old because they both have very good structure.

3. He's not nice looking. Sometimes people tell me that he is handsome, but no poodle person would ever think that. I'm not entirely sure why his first owners decided to find a new home for him, but I wonder if his chunky unpoodle-like body might have disappointed them. I love Bob to pieces and wouldn't trade him for anything, but I do love looking at Cammie and just thinking she is the most beautiful poodle I've ever seen. And Sam's gorgeous too. Looks do matter!


----------



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

peppersb said:


> Just wanted to add to what others have said about why you should care about conformation. I have three poodles, two with very good conformation, and then there's my boy Bob. I got Bob when he was 4 years old, and I don't have any information about his breeder or his pedigree, but I suspect that he is the product of a puppy mill. He certainly is put together all wrong and has about the worst conformation that I have ever seen. See the photo below for a comparison of Bob (the black boy) with my beautiful Cammie.
> 
> So why does this matter? Three reasons:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your photo of the two dogs. The difference is astounding!!!!!


----------

